# Bulow creek any suggestions??



## Delmer

I am supposed to take my nephews to Flagler high school next Saturday morning for a couple peewee league football games. I saw on Google maps that Bulow creek is close by with a ramp on Moody ln. Would it be worth taking the ShadowCast with me and do some fishing while I wait for them? Any advise or suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Surfincb

I've always heard there is good fishing thru there, but never been. I've fished Pelicer which is close by and always had luck there. Worse case scenerio you explore some new waters!! I'd take that any day over working.


----------



## Brett

Mid day fishing has been dead.
Pre-dawn or post afternoon thunderstorms I've found action.
That's on both the fresh and salt sides.


----------



## Hicatch

The ramp is in Bulow State Park just off Old Kings Road south of SR100. Fishing can be hit or miss in Bulow but you can expect shots at small snook, tarpon as well as largemouth bass and reds. If you fly fish, small white flies work well for snook, bass and tarpon. Look for creek mouths, bends and overhanging trees to target snook. Tarpon will be rolling north of the Walter Boardman Road bridge, AKA Low Bridge, and reds will cruise the banks up and down the creek. Hope this helps.


----------



## Delmer

Thanks for the replies. The ramp I am seeing on google maps looks like you actually drive under sr 100 from Moody Ln. Is this the one in Bulow state park? Is there a launch fee at this ramp?


Thanks again


----------



## Brett

That's a county ramp, no fee. Moody Ramp
Some interesting ponds just to the north off the east side of the ICW.
Bunch more to the south on both sides of the ICW.


----------



## phishphood

> That's a county ramp, no fee. Moody Ramp
> Some interesting ponds just to the north off the east side of the ICW.
> Bunch more to the south on both sides of the ICW.


x2. The pond just south of the ramp on the east side of the ICW has lots of mangrove islands to explore. I've caught some decent trout where it drains out into the ICW and some smallish reds back up in. Neat area to explore and close to the ramp.


----------



## Delmer

*Update..... change of schools need some help. PLEASE*

OK so they have changed schools where the pee wee football games will be held. Now they tell me Matanzas high school on Old Kings Rd. North. Can anyone tell me where the nearest ramp would be.


----------



## Brett

Closest would be Princess Place Preserve just north of Matanzas High School.
Minimal ramp, more of a yak or canoe launch. Next closest would be Herschel Park
or Bings Landing. Other option is Fayver-***** State Park.

http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Flagler/boat_ramps.html


----------



## Delmer

Thanks Brett, Hopefully this time their info is correct about the school.


----------

